# Partage familial ne fonctionne plus



## mammola2 (1 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai 2 enfants mineurs et j'ai crée un partage familial avec mes 2 enfants qui ont chacun un iPad. Jusque là tout fonctionnait bien, mais depuis quelques jours je n'arrive plus à valider ou refuser lors demandes. En effet, chaque fois qu'ils me font une demande, on me demande mon mot de passe, je le rentre, mais à chaque fois on me redemande le mot de passe. J'ai beau le rentrer 100 fois, rien n'y fait. A noter que le mot de passe est bon vu que j'ai tenté de télécharger avec et que ça a marché. De plus, la validation ne fonctionne ni sur mon iPhone, ni sur mon mac et ni sur mon iPad. 

Merci


----------

